# Rem. 1100  "O" rings



## Jay Bee (May 9, 2011)

O rings for 1100's can be found at auto supply & hardware stores.  12 ga. rings are #33 & 20 ga. is #32. Viton rings are a better quality. 12 ga. #21 & 20ga. #19. Hope this will help 1100 owners.  jb


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 9, 2011)

I ordered a dozen Viton rings off of ebay for about $6 including shipping a few years back.  I change my rings on all 3 of my 1100's/11-87's about every other dove season.


----------



## Gordief (May 9, 2011)

thanks...my safe queen 1100 12ga. probably
needs a new one.


----------



## jglenn (May 9, 2011)

and then there's my 1965 era 1100 that still has the original rings 


go figure.


yeah I have a spare set with me


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 9, 2011)

jglenn said:


> and then there's my 1965 era 110 that still has the original rings
> 
> 
> go figure.
> ...



and then there's my 1990 era 390 that ain't got no rings to worry about,

Go figure that.


----------



## jglenn (May 10, 2011)

old guns just seems to work


hard to beat the Beretta though.


----------



## chainshaw (May 10, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> and then there's my 1990 era 390 that ain't got no rings to worry about,
> 
> Go figure that.



As I was rebuilding the gas system in the 1100 that my Dad gave me, I was thinking the same thing about my two Berettas.

Don't get me wrong, I teared up pretty good when Dad gave me his favorite shotgun and I will hunt with it as much as I can.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 3, 2011)

iv used rubber bands in a crunch


----------



## 8pointduck (Jul 12, 2011)

jglenn said:


> and then there's my 1965 era 1100 that still has the original rings
> 
> 
> go figure.
> ...



Yea that old steel ring is hard to beat. They tried to say it wasn't reliable but I don't believe that.


----------



## mike bell (Jul 13, 2011)

what size is the .410 o-rings?  co worker asked me today and I had no idea so I said bring it in a we can figure it out.

Im gonna order a few packs of each from MSC.  we order other sizes for stuff we make at work so shipping is on them


----------



## Jay Bee (Jul 14, 2011)

Mike: When you find out the size will you let us know.  Thanks jb


----------

